# Partner skill points - skilled immigration program



## rahul chodha (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi All,
Im from India and intend to apply for skilled migration program under visa category 189. I have a query related to points for partner skills category :
Query : Is it mandatory that partner should be working at the time of invitation or getting skills assessed from a relevant assessing authority.	
Few important points for your consideration:
1.	My partner has been working in one of the nominated occupation as Management consultant
2.	Out of past 24 months ( i.e. From Jan 2011 till Jan 2013), she has been working from May 2011 till Oct 2012 – around 17 months.
3.	Presently she is not working Appreciate your response over the same.

should I still get skills assessed and further try to claim points for partner skill at time of invitation


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Evidence to attach to your application
For you to be awarded points, you must provide
documentary evidence that your partner has met
all the basic requirements for the particular
General Skilled Migration visa that you are
applying for. This evidence should include:
a positive skills assessment from the relevant
assessing authority for their nominated
occupation (nominated occupation is to be on the
same version of the SOL as the main applicant)
evidence of age to confirm that they are under 50
years of age
evidence of competent English language level
evidence of one of the following:
that they meet the Australian study requirement
in the last six months before applying
that they have been employed in a skilled
occupation for a period totalling at least 12
months in the last 24 months before applying.
For you to be awarded these points, documentary
evidence as described above must be provided
before the points assessment.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys 

One more query , my wife is from non-IT background by qualification but she is got 8 years experience in IT , I tried to do her ACS assessment under skilselect 2631 but it was unsuccessful but assessor suggested if you can submit the application RLP under 2632	ICT Support and Test Engineers then assessment can be done .

My query can i claim for 5 points as partner points if i process RLP for my wife also i bit confused because 2632 is not listed in SOL . please suggest .


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

Doubt about Points for partner skills 
•	Main applicant - I have a positive skills assessment as software tester (appearing in csol only) 
•	My spouse - has a positive skills assessment as software engineer (appearing in both sol and csol)
•	Can I claim 5 point points from my spouse as his occupation is appearing in both the list? 
•	Both of us have sufficient IELTS scores 
•	Requesting your kind advice –Thank you.


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

This is "The Platypus Den This new forum is for socialising, networking and off topic discussions for all members either living in or moving to Australia."...So you'll get better answers in correct forum...


----------



## umar0001 (Jul 14, 2014)

T77 said:


> Doubt about Points for partner skills
> •	Main applicant - I have a positive skills assessment as software tester (appearing in csol only)
> •	My spouse - has a positive skills assessment as software engineer (appearing in both sol and csol)
> •	Can I claim 5 point points from my spouse as his occupation is appearing in both the list?
> ...


Dd you apply, did you get your partner points ? 
I have similar case, my occupation is in CSOL and my partner's occupation is in SOL, I am also confused whether I will get partner points or not 
Please suggest as EOI says following

Clients can claim points for their partner’s skills if their partner is able to satisfy the following basic requirements: 
Is not an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen
Is under 50 at time of application
Has an occupation listed on the same SOL as the main applicant
Has a positive skills assessment by the relevant assessing authority
Has competent English;


----------



## ehabemaddin (May 29, 2014)

*Partner's Experience*

The applicant’s partner will need to be under 49 years old, have a skills assessment in their nominated occupation and meet the English language threshold and work experience.

From acacia dot com


My wife (partner) has 30 years old ( under 49 years old)
She is graduate from the commerce English college (meet the English language threshold)
She is capable to work as an accountant 
She doesn't have any experience in her arena
My question is :- Is the experience effect on the 5-point of partner skill?
If it yes... How many years experience are acceptable?

Looking to hear from anyone to help me on this 
Thanks in advance all


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

ehabemaddin said:


> The applicant’s partner will need to be under 49 years old, have a skills assessment in their nominated occupation and meet the English language threshold and work experience.
> 
> From acacia dot com
> 
> ...


1. Whats your ANZSCO code? If your code is in SOL then the code she is assessed with needs to be on the same list (SOL). If yours is in SOL, then hers should be in SOL. If yours is in CSOL, then her code needs be in CSOL as well (No cross reference).
2. If ACS asks for an RPL, they usually deduct 6 years. But i guess that shouldn't matter bcos you just need a skill assessment (You might want to confirm on this).
3. For English your wife needs to have "competent" English. In IELTS competent means "atleast 6 in all bands". If you submit just the certificate from her college saying she has done her study in English she will probably not meet the language requirements. It would only be "functional" english and not "competent" english since its equal to a IELTS band of 4.5 

You better check and clarify before applying for partner points.

For More info :
http://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english.aspx
http://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english.aspx

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx



> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> 
> were under 50 years of age
> had at least competent English
> ...


----------



## ehabemaddin (May 29, 2014)

*Dear Mr. bond_bhai*
Thank you for FAST reply, you helped me a lot. I will try to clear some ambiguous information that I gave before.



> 1. Whats your ANZSCO code? If your code is in SOL then the code she is assessed with needs to be on the same list (SOL). If yours is in SOL, then hers should be in SOL. If yours is in CSOL, then her code needs be in CSOL as well (No cross reference).


my code in ANZSCO list is :- *261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec*
and her code is:- *221111 Accountant (General)*



> 2. If ACS asks for an RPL, they usually deduct 6 years. But i guess that shouldn't matter bcos you just need a skill assessment (You might want to confirm on this).


If your are pointed to the experience, she haven't that all years of experience. She maybe got training on accounting office nearly 3 or 4 months from 4 years ago!
about the skill assessment they asked to be like next :-
Before you can migrate to Australia as a skilled migrant you must have your skills assessed by the relevant national assessment authority. The assessment authority for your occupation is CPA Australia or Institute of Chartered Accountants Australia (ICAA) or Institute of Public Accountants (IPA).
she is not have that assessment authority also!



> 3. For English your wife needs to have "competent" English. In IELTS competent means "atleast 6 in all bands". If you submit just the certificate from her college saying she has done her study in English she will probably not meet the language requirements. It would only be "functional" english and not "competent" english since its equal to a IELTS band of 4.5


you are totally right about this point. which is "functional English" 
the problem is I don't know that makes different!! but i believe she can get ielts 6 on all bands

Once more, thank you for your help. I will wait for replay


----------



## rashidqumar (Jan 24, 2015)

*Question on Partner Skill*



ehabemaddin said:


> The applicant’s partner will need to be under 49 years old, have a skills assessment in their nominated occupation and meet the English language threshold and work experience.
> 
> From acacia dot com
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have a similar question, I need to claim 5 points against Partner skill to achieve 60 points in total.
Me and Wife have skill listed in SOL
My Wife is having B.Ed degree from Mumbai university, India she has no experience as school teacher.
She has IELTS 6 on each.
Can I get still get the 5 points against her skill or experience is mandatory ?

Thank you in advance for the kind support
Regards
Rashid


----------



## vibhors (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for 189 category. I got 55 points so far (without IELTS). I tried IELTS twice and could not score more than 6.5 in writing in both attempts, all other modules are 7.5+.

Therefore I am trying to claim remaining 5 points for partner skills. I got my wife's skills assessed through ACS and they have assessed the skills as "suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer)". She has taken IELTS and has score 6 above in each module also.

Now I want to know *does she require any work experience also in order for me to claim 5 points* ? I asked my agent and he says that although it is not documented anywhere that partner should have work experience but from his experience (as he is MARA) he is confident that to claim partner points ACS should have given her 1 year of work experience also.

Now I want to double check if this is correct. 

Please let me know if my wife needs to have 1 year work experience also.

Would you guys suggest that I should go ahead and file the EOI on my own ? or try IELTS again ?

Many thanks for your suggestions in advance !!

Kind Regards
VS


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

*Partner point*

Guys i have a question related to claim partner point.

it says "had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation"

it means it has to be on SOL list or on CSOL list which ever principal applicant is choosing?

i thought if i am choosing suppose 262111 Database admin from CSOL list partner should also be on the same code and same CSOL list.

Please reply


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

VickyNZ said:


> Guys i have a question related to claim partner point.
> 
> it says "had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation"
> 
> ...


You are right in saying "it has to be on the same *SOL list whichever principal applicant has chosen".

However, it does not have to be the exact same occupation. For instance, if you are a 189 applicant with occupation code DBA from the SOL, then your partners occupation, say, a Chef by profession, should also be on SOL. It won't work if Chef is on CSOL but not on SOL. I have marked the incorrect part in red above. Strike off the red text and you are bang on the point.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vibhors said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for 189 category. I got 55 points so far (without IELTS). I tried IELTS twice and could not score more than 6.5 in writing in both attempts, all other modules are 7.5+.
> 
> ...


Did you get a satisfactory reply to your questions?
The thing is that your wife has to be certified as skilled and should have 6+ in each IELTS modules- which she has already. There is nowhere any mention of having any sort of skilled experience. So, your agent is wrong there. In your situation, as of now, you are good to apply for your EOI with additional 5 partner points.


----------



## hari05 (Oct 10, 2015)

Dear All,

I have a query. I appeared for IELTS and got the scores (L:9/R:8/S:8.5/W:7.5). I have completed PG and have an over all Work experience of 5 years in IT as ICT BA. My Wife has WE of 7 years in IT and is a graduate. 

Now, My doubts.

Im planning to apply for my wife as a skilled partner and encouraging her to take IELTS test. Meanwhile, I'm thinking of submitting the ACS skills assessment. Will I have to declare both myself and my wife as individual applicant? Or Should I say that I am the main applicant at the time of ACS assessment itself? I have this confusion because, with my WE if ACS deducts some years of experience I'll be in trouble. Also, not very confident of my spouse' s IELTS score. So, quite skeptical about this. Please help


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hari05 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query. I appeared for IELTS and got the scores (L:9/R:8/S:8.5/W:7.5). I have completed PG and have an over all Work experience of 5 years in IT as ICT BA. My Wife has WE of 7 years in IT and is a graduate.
> 
> ...


With ACS, it always is independent individual assessment. There is no such concept of primary or secondary applicant there. Once you both have assessment and English results, you can look at your points and decide who can be the primary applicant for the visa application.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Is it Right plan to move ahead?

1. Main Applicant : My Wife (6.5 year of experience now but expected to be 7 year in june 2016 , working as a software developer (Code 261312)
Age : 29
Qualification : B.E.Computer

Her point : 30(AGE)+15(Education)+10(Experience in june 2016) = 55 point.
She will clear IELTS general with each 6.
and to gain 5 additional point I will crack IELTS general with each 6.
so by this way she can claim 55+5 = 60 point which is more than enough to get a call for this category.
My qualification is BE compuer+ MBA Marketing and working as a Business analyst in KPO (A well reputed company)from last 4.5 year. As of now I can thing that I am competent enough to apply for ICT Business Analyst(261111). 
My mail query is that : I am my wife both are having a SOL code in the list. but our code are not same. so in that case can she claim for 5 point ? if yes , then I will apply for my skill assesment as 261111. If no , then Can i apply for 261312 just to give her a 5 additional point ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ajay23888 said:


> Is it Right plan to move ahead?
> 
> 1. Main Applicant : My Wife (6.5 year of experience now but expected to be 7 year in june 2016 , working as a software developer (Code 261312)
> Age : 29
> ...


1. Yes. The requirement is that your occupation has to be on the SOL (i.e. it need not be the same occupation as hers).

Although you will be eligible with 60, the current waiting times to get an invite with 60 points is 6+ months, and from the looks of it, it is only going to increase. IMO, your wife should be the primary applicant and rather than 6, try and score 7+ in IELTS (or equivalent in PTE) by which she herself will have 65 points on her own and you won't need assessment nor IELTS (just a letter from your college stating medium of instructions for your BE course were in English).


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Yes. The requirement is that your occupation has to be on the SOL (i.e. it need not be the same occupation as hers).
> 
> Although you will be eligible with 60, the current waiting times to get an invite with 60 points is 6+ months, and from the looks of it, it is only going to increase. IMO, your wife should be the primary applicant and rather than 6, try and score 7+ in IELTS (or equivalent in PTE) by which she herself will have 65 points on her own and you won't need assessment nor IELTS (just a letter from your college stating medium of instructions for your BE course were in English).




Thanks man.


----------



## sanss40 (Feb 25, 2015)

hi
I'm a Mechanical Engineer (BTech Graduate) having 1 year experience. Can I do the Engineers Australia assessment ?
My wife is Having 55 points after doing the ACS ( software engineer). How can I help her to get 60 points ?
My agent told me like, if I were a software/IT professional I could have helped my wife (software engineer) to get 5 more points after doing the assessment positively. Is that right? Should I be a software/IT professional to get 5 points as a partner points ?
Please help me to know about this.
Regards


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sanss40 said:


> hi
> I'm a Mechanical Engineer (BTech Graduate) having 1 year experience. Can I do the Engineers Australia assessment ?
> My wife is Having 55 points after doing the ACS ( software engineer). How can I help her to get 60 points ?
> My agent told me like, if I were a software/IT professional I could have helped my wife (software engineer) to get 5 more points after doing the assessment positively. Is that right? Should I be a software/IT professional to get 5 points as a partner points ?
> ...


You need not be a software professional to help her with 5 partner points. Your profession can be any from those listed on the *SOL* (for 189).


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sanss40 said:


> hi
> I'm a Mechanical Engineer (BTech Graduate) having 1 year experience. Can I do the Engineers Australia assessment ?
> My wife is Having 55 points after doing the ACS ( software engineer). How can I help her to get 60 points ?
> My agent told me like, if I were a software/IT professional I could have helped my wife (software engineer) to get 5 more points after doing the assessment positively. Is that right? Should I be a software/IT professional to get 5 points as a partner points ?
> ...


You do not need to be in the same occupation code as your wife, however your occupation needs to be on the same occupation list as hers is. If she's applying for a 189 visa, then both occupations must be on the SOL. If she's applying for a 190 visa, then both occupations must be on the CSOL.


----------



## rakeshrayi (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi, 

In my situation, my wife has 3.5 Yrs exp as Programmer Analyst, however she is from Electrical & Electronics background in graduation. So if we go ahead with ACS for her, will ACS results be +ve or -ve? 

Even I had non-IT background, so during ACS they have deducted 4 yrs of my Programmer Analyst experience, since my wife is also of similar situation with less than 4 yrs exp, is that good to go ahead with her ACS to claim partner skill point (She can clear IELTS for sure)?

Thanks a lot,
Rakesh


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Hi , 

One quick question regarding partner point. I am primary applicant and having positive ACS as software engineer (present in SOL & CSOL) and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager (Only present in CSOL). Can I get 5 point for partner?? Going for 190 visa only. 

My migration agent is saying that I wouldn't get because software engineer is primary SOL occupation. Need to be sure as will invest and $810 on my wife skill assessment. Thanks


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi
I have a confusion here. Although DIBP requires competent english for partner skill assessment. But in my case CPA which is assessing authority for my wife's occupation requires proficient english (7 each) for full assessment. So what does she need IELTS 6 or 7 to qualify for partner skills points?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rakeshrayi said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my situation, my wife has 3.5 Yrs exp as Programmer Analyst, however she is from Electrical & Electronics background in graduation. So if we go ahead with ACS for her, will ACS results be +ve or -ve?
> 
> ...


Rakesh,
Unfortunately it will be a negative outcome for her. Wait for her to complete 4 years.



Upendraa said:


> Hi ,
> 
> One quick question regarding partner point. I am primary applicant and having positive ACS as software engineer (present in SOL & CSOL) and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager (Only present in CSOL). Can I get 5 point for partner?? Going for 190 visa only.
> 
> My migration agent is saying that I wouldn't get because software engineer is primary SOL occupation. Need to be sure as will invest and $810 on my wife skill assessment. Thanks


Your agent is so very wrong. Go ahead with your wife's assessment. You will be eligible for +5 partner points for the 190 visa.



handyjohn said:


> Hi
> I have a confusion here. Although DIBP requires competent english for partner skill assessment. But in my case CPA which is assessing authority for my wife's occupation requires proficient english (7 each) for full assessment. So what does she need IELTS 6 or 7 to qualify for partner skills points?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


DIBP's requirement is 6+ and a positive assessment. It is your assessor who requires 7+ to give you a positive assessment. Not all assessors have this as a requirement. ACS for instance does not even have English proficiency as a requirement for assessment.

In short, this effectively means your wife will need 7+ scores to help you with +5 partner points.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Dude.... Agreed with KEEDA's Comment. 
Go ahead , you will get 5 additional point for sure. For more reference, Look at my signature.
I would suggest you to apply for VETASSESS as soon as possible because they will surely take at-least 12 week to process. ( I have uploaded my all docs in best manner, In-spite of that they are very slow ) , Hence... Be fast...Dude. Feel free to call me in case if help required. One more thing, you have to upload lot many things to VETASSESS... So Try to collect all the documents....For me I have uploaded 50 Docs. It can be done with the less document also, But vetassess wants everything which we have. So better to upload all our Education & Employment portfolio.

Hope you get the answer. Have a great day ahead, Take care



Upendraa said:


> Hi ,
> 
> One quick question regarding partner point. I am primary applicant and having positive ACS as software engineer (present in SOL & CSOL) and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager (Only present in CSOL). Can I get 5 point for partner?? Going for 190 visa only.
> 
> My migration agent is saying that I wouldn't get because software engineer is primary SOL occupation. Need to be sure as will invest and $810 on my wife skill assessment. Thanks


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow dude... What a lovely morning it is 
I got my positive assessment for the Market research analyst this morning. Without any employment verification............
in 9 Weeks 3 Days.........


Regards,
-Ajay 





ajay23888 said:


> Dude.... Agreed with KEEDA's Comment.
> Go ahead , you will get 5 additional point for sure. For more reference, Look at my signature.
> I would suggest you to apply for VETASSESS as soon as possible because they will surely take at-least 12 week to process. ( I have uploaded my all docs in best manner, In-spite of that they are very slow ) , Hence... Be fast...Dude. Feel free to call me in case if help required. One more thing, you have to upload lot many things to VETASSESS... So Try to collect all the documents....For me I have uploaded 50 Docs. It can be done with the less document also, But vetassess wants everything which we have. So better to upload all our Education & Employment portfolio.
> 
> Hope you get the answer. Have a great day ahead, Take care


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Wow dude... What a lovely morning it is
> I got my positive assessment for the Market research analyst this morning. Without any employment verification............
> in 9 Weeks 3 Days.........
> 
> ...


Dear forum members,

There is a lot of information in bits and pieces on this topic but I am posting it here to get clarity.
Me--> 
IELTS-->individually 7 = 10points
Age--> 30 points 
Education--> 15points
Work exp-->5 points

Wife --> 
Individually 6+ in IELTS

Her occupation is Biomedical engineer and mine is Software tester both in CSOL.

It makes sense to go for 190visa but,
a.) Can I claim 5 points from her ? Please elaborate
b.) Can I claim 5 points from State sponsorship? My occupation is in few state lists 
c.) Can i claim both together?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

epb989 said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> There is a lot of information in bits and pieces on this topic but I am posting it here to get clarity.
> Me-->
> ...


190 is the only option as your occupation is on the CSOL alone.

a) Yes, assuming your wife also has positive skills assessment for her occupation.
b) Yes.
c) Yes.

Note that you don't really 'claim' points. You fill up your EOI with correct details for you and your spouse, choose 190 as the option, a preferred state option, and the system automatically computes/ awards the points.


----------



## kharatsp (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi,
I have a query. I wanted to check if I can get 5 points for my wife as partner skill, her details are as below:
1. She has completed PTE & has required marks. 
2. She is within the age limit.
3. She has worked for just 10 months as a software engineer in HSBC software & post that we got married so she has moved with me to UK. 

I am a bit confused because of the 3rd point if I apply for skill assessment in ACS will I be able to get 5 points.

Thanks


----------

